# I dislike holidays!



## Justme (Feb 11, 2014)

I know I am weird, but I have never enjoyed holidays, although I have no problem with flying. Obviously I have taken many over the years, especially when our children were young, but if I never had a holiday again it wouldn't worry me. I usually visit my island home once a year, to visit my sister and other relatives. However as the daughter who has my husband to stay whilst I am away has other commitments at the time I normally fly out, I won't go away this year. Anyone else on the forum who dislikes holidays?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2014)

In our household, holidays just come and go. Don't mean a heck of a lot anymore. When the kids were little, it was a hectic but fun time. As you get older, I guess every day is a holiday.:hatlaugh:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

I no longer observe holidays (US) nor have I _taken_ a holiday (UK) in many, many years.


----------



## Justme (Feb 11, 2014)

I dislike being out of my normal routines which are important to me, but then everyone is different. My youngest sister and her husband LOVE holidays and take several a year, usually very exotic ones. They particularly like cruises and favour the Arctic and Antarctic.


----------



## Justme (Feb 11, 2014)

I am one of those strange people who likes everyday to be the same if possible. I like to do my own thing in my own space. Obviously I do my best to help out my children, and look after the grandchildren when necessary.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2014)

I liked the holidays when I was a kid, but they're just another day anymore.  What I don't like about them is the excessive advertising for each one that starts months ahead on the TV, newspapers, stores, etc.  Also don't care for all the extra people in stores, and traffic on the roads.  I don't do any traveling on holidays, even by car.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh, I don't know ... cruise ships that run aground, cruise ships that become floating viral bombs, cruise ships that are attacked by pirates, airplanes that crash, airplanes that get hijacked, airplanes that are delayed, full cavity searches before you board those airplanes, lost luggage, train wrecks, dysentery, jet lag, bad food, bad water, surly natives ...


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Justme said:


> I know I am weird, but I have never enjoyed holidays, although I have no problem with flying. Obviously I have taken many over the years, especially when our children were young, but if I never had a holiday again it wouldn't worry me. I usually visit my island home once a year, to visit my sister and other relatives. However as the daughter who has my husband to stay whilst I am away has other commitments at the time I normally fly out, I won't go away this year. Anyone else on the forum who dislikes holidays?



Sometimes it's a problem of expectations not realized and people wind up feeling let down. And let's face it, you're out of your comfort zone so if you're the type that doesn't do well with that then forget it.

Since relocating to Ireland I feel like I'm always on a holiday essentially. I can go anywhere in this country and enjoy it as I love the land and culture so much. 
I like the feeling of escape and exploration but not roughing it. Never did even when I was very young. I like my creature comforts but I also like a mild adventure and discovery.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 27, 2014)

I take very few holidays since being on my own.....but I make sure they are really good....New Zealand, South Africa..


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I take very few holidays since being on my own.....but I make sure they are really good....New Zealand, South Africa..



Good for you! And I know there are excellent travel services for the single traveler too in the UK.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2014)

I just watched a public-broadcast documentary last night about a guy that went canoeing for a year on the Shannon and all the great scenery and wildlife he encountered - gorgeous stuff.


----------



## Ina (Feb 27, 2014)

When my boys were young, (12&14), we went camping along the Brazos river in the spring when the rains made for light rapids. That year the rains were heavy, so the rapids were running pretty fast. All of us rented 8 canoes, I was in the front of our canoe paddling my little butt off. We started at the top of the run, and by the time we hit the end of the run, every one of the canoes had flipped at least a couple of times, except our canoe. Of course everyone wanted to know how we made the run without tipping over even once. I answered truthfully, I can't swim!!nthego:


----------



## Ina (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool drawings Lois,  Looks like your having a good time with that Paint Brush.


----------



## Ina (Feb 27, 2014)

I really like the onr of the crowd.:clap:


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2014)

The word "holiday"  has different meanings depending on where you live.

In some countries a holiday is simply a break from the routine; like a vacation.

When we speak of "The holidays" we mean  Christmas. New Years, Presidents Day, Reverend DR. Martin Luther King Jr. Day etc'

When everything is closed for the day: no mail delivery, libraries are closed, all government offices etc. (Most stores remain open
 though.)

SO, Which "holiday" are we talking about here ?


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 27, 2014)

We are talking about 'going away' holidays, Falcon...in UK the others are Bank Holidays....


----------



## Falcon (Feb 27, 2014)

OH.  Thanks Vivj.  I was confused there for a minute.  Tks for the explanation.

 If that's what it is; I take as many as the mood strikes me. Been on 6 cruises (My favorites), or take motor trips,

 visit places of interest et al.


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> I just watched a public-broadcast documentary last night about a guy that went canoeing for a year on the Shannon and all the great scenery and wildlife he encountered - gorgeous stuff.



The River Shannon is in a beautiful area. We were just near there on a break. But they've had unprecidented weather there recently and in some areas the river overflowed and created havoc. The world's weather is changing and even Ireland which is usually so placid is feeling it.


----------



## hellomimi (May 9, 2020)

I love to travel solo, with friends and family and always look forward to holidays/vacations. I've traveled by car, bus, plane, RVs, but my favorite is traveling by train. It brings back a lot of happy childhood memories when mom brought us to the province to visit her folks.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2020)

I hate the holidays. Especially Christmas. And I never "take a holiday" anywhere. Not sure what that means. I'm assuming like a vacation.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 19, 2020)

We use the word 'holiday'  to mean either a vacation, Bank holiday, public holiday  etc.. In fact, any time when you have a break from work or school.  Many industrial areas used to have set times when factories would close for a summer holiday.  The dates were often determined by the nature of the business.  In Scotland we also have one day 'local' holidays where most local shops and small businesses close. Different towns have different days.

I have grown to love holidays more since I retired.  I can go when and where I like - especially  during term time!
This is what I am really missing now and I'm really looking forward to getting on the road again.


----------



## Pecos (May 19, 2020)

We rarely travel when everyone else is trying to get somewhere for a holiday. There is little sense in adding to the congestion, and we seem to have better choices if we go off season.

That said, there are a few specific things that I would like to see during a regular holiday: Boston on the 4th of July for one, or New Years in New York City (from a comfortable hotel room window). We did enjoy Washington DC fireworks on the 4th of July from the grassy mall.


----------



## Keesha (May 19, 2020)

Everyday’s a holiday in my world.


----------



## oldman (May 21, 2020)

I grew up in a small town, about 1000 people. Every Memorial Day, we had a parade that lasted probably about a half hour. I always waited anxiously for it to start, especially when the bands came through and played.


----------



## Gaer (May 22, 2020)

Grew up in a small Western town and the parades were 90% horses.  Now, in New Mexico,theyare 90% firetrucks.


----------



## john danson (Nov 13, 2020)

I always looked forward to holidays as a young boy or when I worked as they meant no school or a paid holiday away from the grind.Since retiring they're nothing but an inconvenience with the post office,banks libraries etc. all closed and more crowds in usually quiet places like parks and hiking trails.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

i liked holidays as a child. ever since i had a miscarriage right before christmas one yr...i can do without the holidays.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2020)

Buying and receiving presents make me nervous.


----------



## 911 (Nov 13, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Buying and receiving presents make me nervous.


Say What?


----------



## 911 (Nov 13, 2020)

Holidays to me meant more drunks on the road and how many will I have to clean off the highway that weekend?


----------



## Treacle (Nov 13, 2020)

@MarciKS Also don't like holidays/vacations because of bad/emotional  experiences. Holidays make me feel there is something wrong with me because I am not behaving like others during holiday times e.g Xmas. I like  to do it in my own way - SIMPLE. In fact when you can buy most of the food, gifts etc all year round I like to have beans on toast just to feel I am not part of the consumerism that some (unfortunately) are wrapped up in at Xmas. Vacations cause me stress, it's the packing, making sure the house is secure and being in unfamiliar situations.
However, I'm not a killjoy and appreciate the fact that what others wish to do is right for them just not for me.


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Grew up in a small Western town and the parades were 90% horses.  Now, in New Mexico,theyare 90% firetrucks.





oldman said:


> I grew up in a small town, about 1000 people. Every Memorial Day, we had a parade that lasted probably about a half hour. I always waited anxiously for it to start, especially when the bands came through and played.



Years ago, we went to a tiny little parade in a tiny little town.  As the parade goes by, i realize that I've already seen that float and that decorated pickup truck and that tractor pulling a cart full of kids....

Well, it turns out that the parade runs the two blocks of Main Street, turns left, takes the alley behind the buildings and goes down Main Street again.  It seems that the whole town wants to be IN the parade, not just watching the parade.  So the whole 8 or 10 units keep going around with new people until everyone has had a chance to ride by and get their pictures taken.  Heck, we even got offered the chance to be the Grand Marshals on one of the go-rounds 'cause we had come ALL THE WAY FROM FLORIDAY to attend the parade.

I love parades, big or small.  It's my 12-year-old Inner Child, I guess.


----------



## Chet (Nov 13, 2020)

I dislike holidays. I can't get enthusiastic about the holiday or have to buy gifts just because the calendar says I should.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 13, 2020)

I always loved the holidays. All my loved ones were still here and after we had kids it was so much fun getting caught up in the holiday spirit with them..
These days I wish it was all over with. 
I do enjoy being with the grandkids but now that they are getting older and don't believe in Santa anymore its not as much fun.
All they want are gift cards for various online games they play. My daughter buys them for me because I have no idea what to even look for or order.
It seems like all we do is pass little gift card boxes around. No paper all over the place, boxes being ripped open and looks of delight when they finally see what they got.
I am grateful that I have my kids and grandkids and most of all that they want me to be part of their holidays, that means a lot but every once  in awhile thoughts of what use to be come to mind and I get very sad.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2020)

I like them just knowing families have a good time which is a little odd because i have lived solo most of my life.


----------



## oldman (Nov 13, 2020)

When I was flying, I really liked the holidays and Christmas was the best. The planes were full for most all holidays. The people were happy and glad to be onboard and seated. Sometimes, on New Years Eve, the F/A’s would serve egg nog and offer to put in a very small amount of rum, if the passenger so desired.


----------



## Knight (Nov 13, 2020)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, I don't know ... cruise ships that run aground, cruise ships that become floating viral bombs, cruise ships that are attacked by pirates, airplanes that crash, airplanes that get hijacked, airplanes that are delayed, full cavity searches before you board those airplanes, lost luggage, train wrecks, dysentery, jet lag, bad food, bad water, surly natives ...


Oh, I don't know ... cruise ships that run aground, cruise ships that become floating viral bombs, cruise ships that are attacked by pirates,

Cruise lines don't charge extra for those adventures. 


 airplanes that crash, airplanes that get hijacked, airplanes that are delayed, full cavity searches before you board those airplanes, lost luggage, 

One less worry. Airlines are doing their best to make sure pilots don't fly drunk. 

train wrecks, dysentery, jet lag, bad food, bad water, surly natives ... 

What's your take on travel by car, bus & walking?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2020)

I used to like the holidays when I was a kid and when I still had family that celebrated them here in Ohio. 

Now I am alone with my dog and bird and that's it so what's to celebrate...Maybe I'll find something...who knows?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 13, 2020)

I've been retired for almost 29 years and the (single day) holidays don't seem as important now.  Pre COVID, we always enjoyed the family get-togethers  and our longer vacations (holidays)
But overall, life and holidays have treated us well - -no complaints!!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 13, 2020)

I love holidays regardless of the meaning.  I looked forward to traveling to new places.  I rarely returned to those already visited.  As for celebrations, bring them on except Halloween.  That's one I truly despise.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2020)

Holidays seemed to be bad luck days in my husband's family...his favorite aunt died on Christmas morning, his dad died on New Year's Day, his brother died on Thanksgiving, we buried his mother on Halloween and our niece lost her baby on Easter...I'd just as soon strike all the holidays off the calendar...


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Now I am alone with my dog and bird and that's it so what's to celebrate...


I bet they celebrate having you!


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2020)

My ex-wife worked her special kind of evil to screw me out of seeing my kids over the holidays.  As an attempt at self-preservation, I just learned to not give a $h!t about holidays anymore, and that mindset persists to this day.

Thankfully, as adults now my kids understand what was really going on....


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 13, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I used to like the holidays when I was a kid and when I still had family that celebrated them here in Ohio.
> 
> Now I am alone with my dog and bird and that's it so what's to celebrate...Maybe I'll find something...who knows?


Same boat.


----------



## john danson (Nov 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I used to like the holidays when I was a kid and when I still had family that celebrated them here in Ohio.
> 
> Now I am alone with my dog and bird and that's it so what's to celebrate...Maybe I'll find something...who knows?


Holidays can be difficult when you're alone,so wishing the 3 of you a good day this Thanksgiving.


----------

